# The New York State Police Trooper John J. McKenna IV



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper dies in Iraq 
By Mary Fairchild, Freeman staff


















































McKenna 

Kingston - A state trooper from the Ulster barracks who was serving with the U.S. Marine Corps Reserve in Iraq was killed in combat Wednesday, authorities said Friday. 
Capt. John J. McKenna IV, 30, of Clifton Park, was attached to the 2nd Battalion, 25th Marine Regiment of the 4th Marine Division out of Albany. He was killed by enemy fire while conducting combat operations in Al Anbar province, outside the Iraqi city of Fallujah. Marine Lance Cpl. Michael Glover of Staten Island was killed at the same time. 
Capt. McKenna joined the state police in February 2005 and was assigned to the Ulster barracks last fall before being recalled to military service, according to state police Capt. Patrick Regan, who heads the Ulster barracks. "He was a voracious reader and loved history, especially military history," said his sister, Allyson Zehrfuhs of Clifton Park. "He went to Iraq this last time because he felt it was his duty to bring the men that he trained there. He felt he needed to protect them."

McKenna had served previously in Afghanistan and Iraq from June 1998 to August 2003, Regan said. He was a graduate of the State University of New York at Binghamton.

"The New York State Police are proud to have had Trooper McKenna serve in our ranks," state police Superintendent Wayne E. Bennett said in a release. "His dedication will forever be remembered." 
U.S. Rep. John E. Sweeney, R-Clifton Park, called McKenna "a hero in every sense of the word." 
"We are deeply humbled and grateful for Capt. McKenna's service and commitment on behalf of America," Sweeney said. 
Gov. George E. Pataki issued a statement offering condolences to the families of the two fallen soldiers. "Often you see people who put on the uniform and protect us here at home, as police officers, troopers or firefighters, have that same desire to protect and fight for the American people and put on the uniform of our United States military," Pataki said. "Their selfless acts of courage and heroism remind us to continue to pray for their families and the families of those proud men and women who dedicate their lives to protecting our freedom." 
McKenna, who grew up in Brooklyn, is survived by his parents, John and Karen McKenna III, who had moved to Clifton Park just eight days ago, and his sister. He had been living in Clifton Park since 2003. 
His body is expected to be returned to the U.S. today. A wake and funeral will be at the family's Catholic church in their Brooklyn parish, with details to be announced. He will be buried in Saratoga County, in the Saratoga National Cemetery. 
Barbara Lombardo of the Saratogian and Danielle Sanzone of the Troy Record contributed to this report.

_©Daily Freeman 2006_


----------



## NHTrooper (Dec 18, 2005)

On behalf of the New Hampshire Troopers Association, our condolences to the McKenna, New York State Police, and U.S. Marine Corps families. I will be one of the New Hampshire Troopers approved to travel to NY to attend the services. Anyone else making the trip, please pm me with hotel info, etc. 

Semper Fi my brother, rest in peace.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

On behalf of the men and women of the U.S. Veterans Affairs Police at Bedford Mass, our condolences to the McKenna family, NYSP and USMC


----------

